# my lump, what do you think?



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

by hogging his main you mean roch or shave it off?????.......WHAT ARE YOU THINKING?????. he's hansom as is........i had to do that last summer to abby (big mistake) because the other horses ate at her main


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

WOW what a handsome man......leave his mane, its all part of his glory! but I understand clipping feathers to stay on top of mud fever....easier to treat if you can see it. He definetly is beautiful!


----------



## muppet123 (Apr 29, 2007)

i think he looks lovely just as he is. however if he gets mud fever or itchy heels(any problems in that area) then i agree it would be a good idea to trim his feathers to manage the condition easier and for his comfort.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

He's georgous!!! :shock:


----------



## Magic23143 (May 1, 2007)

He is sooo pretty!! Im not sure what mud fever is but i think he would be cute all shaved up too.


----------



## tally (May 17, 2007)

OMG he's gorgeous, don't hog him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
let him be natural, i love the natural look, and what a waste of such beautiful hair to chop it all off!!!!!!!


----------

